# hoya curtisii cuttings



## aldo (Jan 22, 2008)

Just returned from Lowes buying supplies for my tank and I noticed a couple of large Hoya plants. What's the best way to propagate Hoya curtisii cuttings?


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

LOL snagged some cuttings at lowes. I do this often now. Since they're best grown hanging I'd just place them on the background somewhere in a moist spot.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

HappyHippos1 said:


> LOL snagged some cuttings at lowes. I do this often now. Since they're best grown hanging I'd just place them on the background somewhere in a moist spot.


So you just publicly announced that you steal plant cuttings from Lowes? 

:wink:


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

Who hasn't thought about doing that once in a while?....Not that I.....um...er..umf...I..I..I...don't...er..he..*cough*....er.....


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

lol, i do it too. half their plants are dead anyway. hoya is really easy to grow, it does best hanging from something, and will sometimes stop growing if its touching the ground (at least in my experience). it seems to do well mounted to cork and driftwood as long as there is some kind of moss for it to grow on. i water mine about every 4 daysish? and keep it under medium to high light with both high and low humidity and they both do well. they get little flowers too if you look closely. 

for propegating them just take a cutting and stick it in a pot and it should grow fairly quickly. it's a really hardy and fast growing plant.


----------



## dneafse (Nov 1, 2006)

HappyHippos1 said:


> LOL snagged some cuttings at lowes. I do this often now. Since they're best grown hanging I'd just place them on the background somewhere in a moist spot.


What does the whole plant cost? All of $8? 

Even if it's a big box store, that's not cool.

Getting off my high horse now. . . :roll:


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Yea the plant cost $8 but that would justify why taking a plant cutting isn't a big deal. By that logic a cutting would be what maybe 20 cents?

I also like cuttings better than the plants because you can see how/if they grow/root. Sorry, I guess I'm a sinner for taking cuttings from lowes. 

Lastly I'm not even sure the employees know or seem to mind because they've seen me walk out with some leaves and haven't said anything. The day they get upset is the day I stop.


----------



## aldo (Jan 22, 2008)

The hoyas are sold in large baskets for $15. I plan on buying a 10 gallon pack of broms from Frogbroms. I'm still deciding if I should order tree fern fiber and a couple small panels from Calwest. I want to mix the fern fiber and peat with Ace Concrete binder.

http://www.orchid-supplies.com/treefern_supplies.html


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

HappyHippos1 said:


> Yea the plant cost $8 but that would justify why taking a plant cutting isn't a big deal. By that logic a cutting would be what maybe 20 cents?
> 
> I also like cuttings better than the plants because you can see how/if they grow/root. Sorry, I guess I'm a sinner for taking cuttings from lowes.
> 
> Lastly I'm not even sure the employees know or seem to mind because they've seen me walk out with some leaves and haven't said anything. The day they get upset is the day I stop.


What you don't understand is that Lowe's does not own those plants and sells them on a commission type deal for Herman Engleman. You'd be surprised how little profit Exotic Angel makes on a basket like that. If I saw someone snagging cuttings at a store I worked at, you bet your ass you'd be thrown out.

Its nice to actually buy the basket and then take cuttings from it to try in your vivs. You could also sell cuttings from it to maybe help pay for the basket itself.

Aldo, just FYI, Frogbroms is now Spring Valley Tropicals. :wink:


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, I think Herman should work a different deal with Lowes. They kill WAY more than they sell and even when they are almost nothing but brown they ask 1/2 price for them. If all that is taken into account, then I guess they don't make much money on each. But most of that is preventable if given any level of care in the store.
I think we all have snagged a cutting here and there or even accidently knocked a piece off. :wink:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

For $8.00 you get lots of cuttings and support people who are supporting one of the coolest species, hoya. Just a thought. Regardless of what a little cutting is worth ($3 is what I pay), the point is you still get a plant while the mother plant is not sold. Fair is fair.


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

I can't believe my first post on the dendroboards is a moral one-when is taking something from a store not stealing? Is it because you are only taking a part of it? I can see how one may justify this in their own mind but in any court of law this is still stealing...that said, I pass no judgement on yours or others actions, I just don't do it myself...


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

I once 'stole' a Monstera obliqua cutting from a vacation parc i stayed at. 

But it needed trimming! :roll: 

I must admit it's hard to controle myself when i visit botanical gardens. But the thought of the employees working hard to maintain often rare species makes me lose the urge.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, first of all let me say, I'm not defending the act of pilfering cuttings from Lowes or any other place. But, I think that everyone does something that is illegal or unethical. I wouldn't cast too many stones before examining one's self. :wink:


----------



## MRI_GUY (Jul 31, 2006)

Just last month I ducked under a police baracade to snag a sample of delicate moss growing between the bricks of a wall in a back alley in Old San Juan. The cop looked at me like I was nuts and was interested in the baggie of green stuff I had till he realized it was harmless.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Some plants at my school need trimming so i think i will help them out tomorrow. The grounds keeper said it was cool after i had to go thru the whole i have a vivarium and the oh so famous PDF conversation about them being poisonous


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

last winter i stole some moss from a christmas tree farm. it wasn't for sale, just some pillow moss wedged inbetween two bricks.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hehe, I just went to Disney World and ALL the ferns were in spore. It was tempting, but I decided NOT to snag some Disney Fern.

And now I regret it.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Conman3880 said:


> Hehe, I just went to Disney World and ALL the ferns were in spore. It was tempting, but I decided NOT to snag some Disney Fern.
> 
> And now I regret it.


hahah you could be like hey i got disney fern in my tank.. a whole new line of ferns!!


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

though it may seem like your not "stealing" it comes down to the fact that if every one took a cutting here and there what would ultimately result is increased pricing for such said items. businesses have to recoup costs from theft and that is done by increasing the amount of $ they charge for things or by producing goods at a lower cost....hmm out sourcing to foreign countries.

a prime example is the heathcare industry. why is health care so expensive? well lets see...lawsuits prehaps? oh but doctors and hospitals can afford it they make a ton right? but no one thinks about the cost of student loans and the huge increases in malpractice insurance brought on by people thinking they arnt hurting anyone because these guys are all loaded. the end result costs go up...for everyone.

lets look at it this way...would you find it acceptable for someone to come into your house, open up your viv and start hacking away at your plants without asking? how about if they just came in and raided your fridge or stole your spare change. what if your neibor wattered their lawn from your faucet? hey i just took one of the tires off your car but you have a spare right so it really doesnt affect you. 

we as a society need to be conscious of the long term effects of our personal actions. it doesnt take much for things to snowball and start affecting those around you.

stealing is stealing the dollar amount is really irrelavent.

just my opinion but i guess i should keep it to myself  .


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It's a long way down from a high horse.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I really didn't want to comment here again but I just have to say that I'm a firm believe in, "What comes around goes around." Thats it.

Edited to add... I admit I have stolen cuttings before. It wasn't from a store but from a display. I won't say where b/c its irrelevant. I don't think I realized at the time that it was bad b/c it was just a couple of small cuts but it hit me later on (when I began to have a decent plant collection) that if that happened to my stuff, I'd go off on someone. So I've never done it again.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

its not a high horse issue or me being pious in anyway. i just think that alot of people in general dont seem to think or care about how the little things that they do can effect other people.

what would happen if lowes decided that they lost too much money on plants do to theft and closed down all of thier plant departments. how many people would lose thier jobs? how many jobs would then be effected because of the loss of those jobs and on and on and on.

bottom line is if you need to steal it you probably shouldnt have it anyways.

again just my opinion

sean


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

harrywitmore said:


> But, I think that everyone does something that is illegal or unethical. I wouldn't cast too many stones before examining one's self. :wink:


thats a pretty large thing to assume.

im not trying to cast stones or judge anyone just inviting a different way of thinking that some people might not otherwise explore.

try to realize there is no something for nothing, somewhere down the line somebody has to pay the tab and i personaly dont want to pay for someone elses thoughtlesness steals and vice versa im sure.

sean


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

heyduke said:


> thats a pretty large thing to assume.


I totally disagree. I'm sure every person here has driven over the speed limit, downloaded music, used unlicensed software or something that is considered illegal. I could go on and on so I really think I am correct.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

then it should have been phrased as every one has done something...not as everyone does.

and even if its true does it really make it right. 

again im just trying to bring to light a different way to think about things before making a decision to do something that you know is wrong but doesnt seem like that big of a deal.

and i could go on and on and on with  many examples where the end result of little forethought ends very sad and tragic.

why is there so much resistance to making a decision based on how it not only effects you but someone else? are we really that thoughtless and selfish as a society? i hope not.

sean


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

> what would happen if lowes decided that they lost too much money on plants do to theft and closed down all of thier plant departments. how many people would lose thier jobs? how many jobs would then be effected because of the loss of those jobs and on and on and on.


First off Lowes would NEVER stop selling plants. They make way too much money off them to stop. Secondly Lowes is a multi billion dollar (and HD) franchise that is increasing each year. People losing jobs because a very limited few take cuttings is a pretty asinine comment. If Lowes were actually hurting because LOTS of people take cuttings (enough to decimate a plant) then they smartly would enforce not taking cuttings and then taking them would be out of the question. We aren't robbing banks here. 



> bottom line is if you need to steal it you probably shouldnt have it anyways.




Totally disagree with this statement in more ways then one. So the family provider who just lost their job (for whatever reason) shouldn't steal bread/food to feed their starving family? What about the story of Robin Hood? Just a few contradictions of many.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Sean, I totally agree with you concept. We should all think before doing something wrong. None of the things I mentioned are ethical or even legal. We should not do them. I am not condoning these actions. I don't go into Lowes and snag cuttings but it's not because I'm worried about someone losing their job. It's wrong. 

But, I guess what bothered me most from your post was this. 



> a prime example is the heathcare industry. why is health care so expensive? well lets see...lawsuits prehaps? oh but doctors and hospitals can afford it they make a ton right?


It's also wrong to take a complex issue and then try to pen the blame on the most vulnerable in the issue. The faceless 'they' who sue doctors and hospitals. 'They' are to blame for the rising cost of healthcare. 'They' in my case are very close friends and 3 very close friends which are no longer alive due to the care they received.

I do not believe making money is the mind set of the majority of people who find themselves in the situation to sue a doctor. I also suspect that anyone that lost a loved one to what they felt was negligent care would not be thinking of how much money they could make. I'm pretty sure they wanted their husband, wife, son, daughter or parent back but that was not going to happen. I believe they are seeking justice. 

There is always a personal side to these types of examples many people like to throw out when trying to blame a certain segment on a complex problem. I have been exposed to the personal side of the one you laid out and I can tell you, your analogy was as far from the truth as it could be.

I will now step off my soap box and leave this thread in the past.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

stealing may be stealing, but what court or even lawyer would try and prosecute somebody for taking a leaf off a plant? the case would probably get laughed out of the courtroom and the press would have a field day with how the big company is trying to jail somebody for knocking a leaf off the plant when they do ALL kinds of obscene things to there employees. Walmart is a good example of this. the minimum wage is being raised in the US, a walmart spokesperson said they were going to have to layoff over a million people because of it. even after EVERY SINGLE EXPENSE is paid for, the Walmart corporation still makes more then a hundred mil a year. but somehow they couldn't afford to dish out a few hundred thousand more for employee wages? lol, and some of you think taking a leaf off a plant is going to hurt them, it can still be sold to somebody who WANTS a bigger plant.

no, buying the plant doesn't support the growers, it more supports the stores that your buying from, and even then, its supporting the high up execs more then the store employees (look at the walmart example above). just like when you buy a cd, your supporting the RIAA execs much more then your supporting the artists. despite the fact that theres millions in cd sales every year in the us, ALL the artists in the country only make around 30k a year from cd sales after paying there managers, royalty fees, and other related expenses.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

zaroba said:


> ...no, buying the plant doesn't support the growers, it more supports the stores that your buying from, and even then, its supporting the high up execs more then the store employees (look at the walmart example above). just like when you buy a cd, your supporting the RIAA execs much more then your supporting the artists. despite the fact that theres millions in cd sales every year in the us, ALL the artists in the country only make around 30k a year from cd sales after paying there managers, royalty fees, and other related expenses.


Not to be mean but you are so so so wrong here. Being that I have been on BOTH ends of your situation (grower AND band member in a signed band with CDs in the stores).

Buying the plant supports the growers b/c if someone doesn't buy the plant, then that store doesn't see that plant as a feasible means of profit so they cancel their next order with that grower. Then that grower is left with who knows how much money in plants just sitting in their nursery. Some growers, in fact, only get paid AFTER a plant sells in that store.

Buying CDs supports the band more than you may realize b/c if your band doesn't sell x amount of cds then the label will either dump you (making you lose your job) or not throw as much money your way on your next album which then lowers the quality of production. This in turn lowers record sales which directly influences a band members wallet. Its a direct correllation to the support of the band. The only thing you may be able to do that supports the band more directly is to go to their concerts.



HappyHippos1 said:


> First off Lowes would NEVER stop selling plants. They make way too much money off them to stop. Secondly Lowes is a multi billion dollar (and HD) franchise that is increasing each year. People losing jobs because a very limited few take cuttings is a pretty asinine comment. If Lowes were actually hurting because LOTS of people take cuttings (enough to decimate a plant) then they smartly would enforce not taking cuttings and then taking them would be out of the question. We aren't robbing banks here.


Okay... Just b/c you "think" Lowes would "NEVER" stop selling plants does not make stealing small tiny cuttings right. I think thats the point Sean is trying to make. I'm sure we all know that it would most likely not happen but I think he's just trying illustrate that the seemingly "innocent" things people do can greatly affect many other people. Thats all. Its just wrong. Someone is not stealing food to feed their starving family here, they are stealing items for their own personal benefit and enjoyment. Its a luxury not a necessity (like food). You're not stealing cuttings to save your life or save your family's life.

I can't believe we are trying to argue that taking ANYTHING without paying for it is okay. Who cares if they are worth a million dollars? Its just plain wrong.

Don't do it! :wink:


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

shoplifting is a crime
perhaps some are willing to take the risk of prosecution but it doesn't make it right.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Not to be mean but you are so so so wrong here. Being that I have been on BOTH ends of your situation (grower AND band member in a signed band with CDs in the stores).
> 
> Buying the plant supports the growers b/c if someone doesn't buy the plant, then that store doesn't see that plant as a feasible means of profit so they cancel their next order with that grower. Then that grower is left with who knows how much money in plants just sitting in their nursery. Some growers, in fact, only get paid AFTER a plant sells in that store.
> 
> Buying CDs supports the band more than you may realize b/c if your band doesn't sell x amount of cds then the label will either dump you (making you lose your job) or not throw as much money your way on your next album which then lowers the quality of production. This in turn lowers record sales which directly influences a band members wallet. Its a direct correllation to the support of the band. The only thing you may be able to do that supports the band more directly is to go to their concerts.


i'm not going against cd sales and plant sales in general.
i'm talking about in major stores like walmart (hence why i mentioned it, and somebody else said lowes) and cds from bands in major record labels (hence why i said the RIAA) that pretty much force bands into nearly royalty free life time contracts. if your group was with an independent label, then yea, i could see cd sales helping out a lot more, and if you were selling the plants yourself and not via a major corporation, then yea, the sales would matter.

taking the above statements into account, they both *could* survive without them. a band can still get money via endorsements and concerts (which is where most of there money already comes from, not from royalty killing life time contracts that they are nearly forced into) they could also sell music via internet downloads. as for the plant seller, they can sell plants without walmart and other major stores via building a few greenhouses and hiring independent truck drivers to deliver the stuff and employees to work in the greenhouses. then, all of the money made by selling the plants will go directly to the plant grower and its employees, not to the backstabbing corporation.


as for the major record label stuff:
these two articles really provide some insight into major record labels/groups side of things
http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/collective/A2524646
http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/collective/A2553365


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

harrywitmore said:


> There is always a personal side to these types of examples many people like to throw out when trying to blame a certain segment on a complex problem. I have been exposed to the personal side of the one you laid out and I can tell you, your analogy was as far from the truth as it could be.quote]
> 
> i apologize for my broad generalizations but as you said there is a personal side to these type of examples and i obviously have experienced the oposite side of the spectrum and should have been more sensative to an agreeably very complex problem. so point taken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Antone said it perfect. What more to it is there? Honestly?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

heyduke said:


> im just saying that instead of stealing from the big guy wich is only going to ultimatley hurt the employee why not shell out the three or four bucks to the independent grower for a cutting.


Exactly. I am happy to pay for cuttings. I get great stuff, I support great people and I feel good about it all in one. Especially in the community is it good to support the others offering these services.

It would be a good Budwiser commercial.

INSERT SINGING HERE
Mr. Tropical Cutting Plant Guy...
we solute you.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

yep. same here.
i prefer independent greenhouses and growers over anything sold at a major store.
especially since they often will have smaller plants or if you ask, will sell you a cutting or maybe even let you have a cutting for free since they will still be able to sell the larger plant. depends on the type of plant though.


----------



## aldo (Jan 22, 2008)

Just an update on my Lowes plants. I've had my Hoya curtisii for over a week and its been dropping lots of leaves. There were three baskets and all of them were oversaturated. I actually received a nice shower from the pictured Hoya. I also bought a Dischidia ruscifolia which ia absolutely perfect. A new shipment arrived that day so the store employees didn't have access to it yet.

Anyways, I'm returning the Hoya and I'll be saving a couple cuttings. I'm exhanging it for a Dischidia nummularia variegate and I have my eye on a Peperomia angulata "Beetle" and a Hoya prostrata. By the way, the other two H. curtisii baskets are still soaking wet and look pathetic.

Thanks for all the tips on cuttings. Just wanted some info not a lecture on morality.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow those plants are nice. I whish they sold them at my Lowes. By the way, I don't think any comments were directed at you, but the thread did get way of course, sorry. I love that ruscifolia though.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

i would also like to say that harrywitmore never once condoned stealing of plants or anything else that might be considered illeagal or unethical. after all anyone who has a john lennon siggy is ok with me


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

So he stole your heart? Boda Bing!


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

aldo said:


> J
> Thanks for all the tips on cuttings. Just wanted some info not a lecture on morality.


sorry to hijack your thread i hope you got the info you wanted. 

not trying to lecture just trying to raise awareness to prehaps a different way of seeing things.

anyways your plants look very nice. you should sell some cuttings from them.  

sean


----------



## Jencylivez (May 31, 2007)

Another great debate :roll:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Jencylivez said:


> Another great debate :roll:


Hey you! You shut up! :evil: 


:lol: 

aldo,

Sorry for totally taking your thread off course. What I can tell you about the H. curtisii from EA is to barely water it. If you can convince one of the employees to do the same, you can get a good one. Also, H. curtisii has a natural moisture retention mechanism b/c of the way the foliage grows. Since it grows so compact and facing down, it really traps a lot of water in the soil b/c air doesn't get in there.

If you get the D. nummularia, follow the same rule. Barely water it. EA uses wetting agents in their soil so thier mix stays wet much longer. Same for basically any of their more succulent tropical plants.

Good luck.


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have bought all of the plants that you have pictured. It's been my experience that you have to take as many healthy cuttings as possible right off the bat, knowing that the parent plant is going to drop leaves the second it hits the parking lot. As Antone mentioned they are terribly over watered, and I have not had much luck with the parent plants surviving. The Curtisii grows very slowly for me, but it has survived for a year in a terrarium, I have less experience with the Dischidia but am giving it a shot now too. Good luck.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Marty71 said:


> I have bought all of the plants that you have pictured. It's been my experience that you have to take as many healthy cuttings as possible right off the bat, knowing that the parent plant is going to drop leaves the second it hits the parking lot. As Antone mentioned they are terribly over watered, and I have not had much luck with the parent plants surviving. The Curtisii grows very slowly for me, but it has survived for a year in a terrarium, I have less experience with the Dischidia but am giving it a shot now too. Good luck.


That is good advice and I feel like a chump for not mentioning that. I've had to do the same in the past.

Don't feel bad that your H. curtisii is slow. The species is slow no matter what you do. Even overfed its slow. Damn thing... :x


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Frogtofall said:


> Don't feel bad that your H. curtisii is slow. The species is slow no matter what you do. Even overfed its slow. Damn thing... :x


Really? Hmm, maybe I will rethink my next mounted plant. This Dischidia seems to grow fast once establised as cuttings, or very well potted. Do any hoya grow fast though? All of what I have grows slow (I have 5 different hoya).


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

There plenty of "weedy" Hoya. :wink:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Ha! Ok


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Frogtofall said:


> There plenty of "weedy" Hoya. :wink:


By the way, care to expand?


----------

